# NEW MN Waterfowl Assn website up and running!!



## mnducker (Mar 8, 2002)

Check out the new MWA website.......
www.mnwaterfowlassociation.org


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

It Don't Work :-?


----------



## Urho (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks for the information. I'm able to get in to the site. I'll check it out tonight!


----------

